# Birmingham Forum Meet - September 22nd 2012



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Only 7 weeks to go! Birmingham has always been a very popular forum meet, so I hope as many people as possible are able to make it this year 

Date: Saturday 22nd September 2012
Time: From 12:00 midday, turn up when you want and stay as long as you like!

Location: The Briar Rose





25 Bennetts Hill
Birmingham
West Midlands
B2 5RE

Attending:
Northerner
ukjohn
Flutterby
Garthion
Monica + Carol
robofski
Hazel
robert@fm + William
ypauly + nurse
Shelley
Marc
grainger (hopefully!)
trophywench
Tina63
rhall92380


----------



## robofski (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't fancy trying to find somewhere to park round there, I might have to get the train   (And no driving means drinking )


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

robofski said:


> Don't fancy trying to find somewhere to park round there, I might have to get the train   (And no driving means drinking )



I don't drive, so parking never enters my mind!  Perhaps there's a Park and Ride?

p.s. thanks for the nudge Dan


----------



## SimplesL (Aug 3, 2012)

I was hoping to come to this one; but I've just won 2 tickets to go & see London Irish play Bath on the same day. I'll have to check when the next Forum meets are.

I love my Rugby.


----------



## Monica (Aug 3, 2012)

Am I glad I didn't book the train tickets yesterday!!!!
I thought it was going to be on the 15th September


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Monica said:


> Am I glad I didn't book the train tickets yesterday!!!!
> I thought it was going to be on the 15th September



Sorry Monica - my dad is coming over from Holland so I wouldn't have been able to go, and I didn't want to end up missing another one. Hope the new date isn't a problem for you.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> I was hoping to come to this one; but I've just won 2 tickets to go & see London Irish play Bath on the same day. I'll have to check when the next Forum meets are.
> 
> I love my Rugby.



Ah! Well done on winning the tickets, but sorry to hear it clashes - hope you enjoy the match  The next ones will be the Forum's birthday celebrations in November (10th in London and 17th in Manchester)


----------



## cazscot (Aug 3, 2012)

robofski said:


> Don't fancy trying to find somewhere to park round there, I might have to get the train   (And no driving means drinking )



I drive down last year and parked in the big multi story one that looks like a red cage (sorry I can't remember the name of it) there was plenty of parking spaces and it only cost a few quid as we had a shoppers deal.


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm on holiday! Go the 19th so can't make it now boo hoo x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm on holiday! Go the 19th so can't make it now boo hoo x



Ah, that's a shame Di  Can't you change your holiday and spend it in Birmingham instead?


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ah, that's a shame Di  Can't you change your holiday and spend it in Birmingham instead?



Would love to but it is for our 3rd wedding anniversary and a lie in the sun doing nothing but relaxing holiday before we get small people x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Would love to but it is for our 3rd wedding anniversary and a lie in the sun doing nothing but relaxing holiday before we get small people x



I guess that's a good enough reason, I'll let you off!


----------



## Estellaa (Aug 3, 2012)

what time will it all be kicking off, as i am at work till 7 on a saturday


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> what time will it all be kicking off, as i am at work till 7 on a saturday



It starts at midday Estella as many people need to travel quite a long way to get there and back. Can you swap a shift?


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2012)

Might, depends !  LOL

Which direction are you coming from Robofski?

Blimey just looked at trains, ?12 return takes about 1hr 15/20 mins.

I should think that would be cheapest frankly and don't actually have to think all that much!


----------



## robofski (Aug 4, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Might, depends !  LOL
> 
> Which direction are you coming from Robofski?
> 
> ...



I'll be heading in from Nottingham, A/M42


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2012)

Well should I come, I shall train it from Coventry again, Brum doesn't actually have a park & ride per se; but there are a number of train stations where you can park free; IMHO you may as well come on the choo choo anyway since you'd have to come off the Mway and first find the station!  As long as you can get to the station sans car of course or there's  good parking there.  

Is a pleasant 20-ish minute walk to the pub from New St station into Broad Street (where Symphony Hall is)  A gang of us last year met at New St then walked together and we came along the canal for the last few minutes to the Penny Black.  Easy.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to come but it's the weekend before the start of term which will be my first week of teaching following my CFS diagnosis so I need to pace myself.  Therefore due to my fatigue levels I might have to miss the forum meet BUT if I find some way of getting my energy back I will be there.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I would love to come but it's the weekend before the start of term which will be my first week of teaching following my CFS diagnosis so I need to pace myself.  Therefore due to my fatigue levels I might have to miss the forum meet BUT if I find some way of getting my energy back I will be there.



Hope you will be feeling up to it Amanda, it would be lovely to meet you again


----------



## trophywench (Aug 4, 2012)

Hear Hear, ditto.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Northener and Trophywench.  it would be great to see both of you again as well.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 4, 2012)

I am hoping to come but as I am unemployed I will need to see how the finances go .


----------



## Hazel (Aug 5, 2012)

Woohoo, I have booked my train journey to join everyone at the Birmingham meet - yey!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Woohoo, I have booked my train journey to join everyone at the Birmingham meet - yey!



Excellent! It will be great to see you there Hazel


----------



## Monica (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry Monica - my dad is coming over from Holland so I wouldn't have been able to go, and I didn't want to end up missing another one. Hope the new date isn't a problem for you.



Don't know yet. The plans Carol and I had fell through anyway. If I can't make it, I'll try the Manchester one.


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love to come and chat and find out more about everyones own personal journey regards to there diabetes....but this one is soooo far away


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

jalapino said:


> I would love to come and chat and find out more about everyones own personal journey regards to there diabetes....but this one is soooo far away



Nonsense! I went from Southampton to Glasgow in June, and Hazel's coming down from Glasgow for this one!  You've only got as far as me to go


----------



## ypauly (Aug 7, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I don't know why that link (which was supposed to be to my search result) didn't work.
> 
> Using online maps can be a bit problematical; I often run into the modern equivalent of "here be dragons" (that is, "we do not have imagery at this zoom level"); and looking on both Google Maps and Yahoo Maps, there appears to be a road which goes straight into Gas Street Canal Basin (where Penny Blacks is) and might thus provide step-free access, at the cost of going around the Mailbox instead of through; but it's difficult to tell (I seem to remember a footbridge, and if that's part of the route it defeats the purpose).
> 
> Still, the Mailbox has its own website, so I'm looking at that...



To be honest, it isn't the easiest part of our city centre to get to. Much of it was run down and derelict till a few years ago and it would seem that despite all the recent developement and spending of money on the area, our public transport system has yet to catch up.

It is nice and was picked by Shiv I believe for being nice, but maybe we could consider an easier to get to nice instead.

Keeping to our usual weatherspoons I quite like this place. Smack bang inbetween our three railway stations.

But if the idea of somewhere else catches on maybe a wander around using googles stree view would be a good idea.
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/hotels/the-briar-rose


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

ypauly said:


> To be honest, it isn't the easiest part of our city centre to get to. Much of it was run down and derelict till a few years ago and it would seem that despite all the recent developement and spending of money on the area, our public transport system has yet to catch up.
> 
> It is nice and was picked by Shiv I believe for being nice, but maybe we could consider an easier to get to nice instead.
> 
> ...



Paul, I'm very open to another venue as I've always worried about the difficulties of finding PB's or access but obviously don't know Brum pubs very well. If you think this is a good alternative I'm happy to change!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2012)

I like this one and it is walking distance from New Street Station and if the weather is fair, I might take a wee turn of the water taxi


----------



## ypauly (Aug 7, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I like this one and it is walking distance from New Street Station and if the weather is fair, I might take a wee turn of the water taxi



Fair enough, was just think aloud.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I like this one and it is walking distance from New Street Station and if the weather is fair, I might take a wee turn of the water taxi





ypauly said:


> Fair enough, was just think aloud.



Consider it changed!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Consider it changed!



good call
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Hides from Hazel


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Nonsense! I went from Southampton to Glasgow in June, and Hazel's coming down from Glasgow for this one!  You've only got as far as me to go



Nonsense?????? do you have kids and a LOVELY wife lol...honestly alan how much this cost on train?...i ask coz i never back down from a bet? he he


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Nonsense?????? do you have kids and a LOVELY wife lol...honestly alan how much this cost on train?...i ask coz i never back down from a bet? he he



It's about ?35 I think


----------



## jalapino (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's about ?35 I think



ooooooo!!!! thats not to bad........ok ok im gunna check funds etc will respond in 24 hr......if ya don't mind my oddness coming along?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2012)

You will be in good company


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 7, 2012)

The new venue looks quite good -- and it's a Wetherspoons, so should be much more affordable than Penny Blacks. 

And it's a Wetherspoons, and that means *J?gerbombs*!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> The new venue looks quite good -- and it's a Wetherspoons, so should be much more affordable than Penny Blacks.
> 
> And it's a Wetherspoons, and that means *J?gerbombs*!



I've yet to try one of those!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2012)

Alan can you please repost, quoting where we are to meet and who is going.

As I'll only have a few hours in Birmingham, if it is not Penny Blacks, I'd like to plan ahead.


----------



## ypauly (Aug 7, 2012)

I will post step by step "how to get there" intructions before the meet Hazel and if necessary meet people at the station.

Though I may not stay late myself as it is the last bowls game of the season that afternoon.


----------



## Garthion (Aug 8, 2012)

I will try to attend, only just down the road from me here, in fact I may even go and book the day off of work (if I can) and go from start to finish. It all depends on Work, as if I'm not able to grt the time off I have to finidh at 1 before trying to get into brum. I will try this year however.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2012)

Garthion said:


> I will try to attend, only just down the road from me here, in fact I may even go and book the day off of work (if I can) and go from start to finish. It all depends on Work, as if I'm not able to grt the time off I have to finidh at 1 before trying to get into brum. I will try this year however.



It will be great if you can make it Dale!


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 8, 2012)

Will do our bestest to pop in, probably during the afternoon.  We come back from Brighton the day before - no idea what time the coach will drop us off and on the morning of the 22nd we need to go and collect Mr Sparkles from the cattery so it will all depend on the timing and how things go.  here's hoping.........


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2012)

Flutterby said:


> Will do our bestest to pop in, probably during the afternoon.  We come back from Brighton the day before - no idea what time the coach will drop us off and on the morning of the 22nd we need to go and collect Mr Sparkles from the cattery so it will all depend on the timing and how things go.  here's hoping.........



Hope Mr Sparkles lets you come along and isn't too miffed with you!


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope Mr Sparkles lets you come along and isn't too miffed with you!



Hmm I think that's a little optimistic, he has been known to hold a grudge!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 8, 2012)

Will not be able to come...really am dissapointed...but funds and kids being summer hols, and family car going in for cam belt this sat just hard month i see there is a meet in london so i would love to come.....be really nice to chat and see other peeps on here


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Will not be able to come...really am dissapointed...but funds and kids being summer hols, and family car going in for cam belt this sat just hard month i see there is a meet in london so i would love to come.....be really nice to chat and see other peeps on here



That's a shame Ant, but of course understandable. If I won the lottery then I would invite everyone all expenses paid! Hope to see you in London


----------



## jalapino (Aug 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's a shame Ant, but of course understandable. If I won the lottery then I would invite everyone all expenses paid! Hope to see you in London



London closer and i will pencil it in


----------



## ypauly (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried the venue today for lunch, and I can confirm that is does meet our very high standards


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I tried the venue today for lunch, and I can confirm that is does meet our very high standards



Did you prepare them for the flood of lancet and needle-toting diabetics?


----------



## ypauly (Aug 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Did you prepare them for the flood of lancet and needle-toting diabetics?



Not quite but I did manage to take picture of the route from the train station for people to follow but it is only a couple of hundred yards, 3 hundred tops, so probably isn't necessary.

I only did new street, so if anybody requires moor street or snow hill directions give me a shout.


I will load the new street ones up later.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I only did new street, so if anybody requires moor street or snow hill directions give me a shout.



Moor Street should be a doddle -- walk down short road opposite station exit (3-4 minutes), find yourself at New Street, follow directions from there. Sorted! 

Mind you, last year to my eternal embarrassment I managed to get lost on the way back between New Street and Moor Street.  I'm taking no chances this year -- that, and getting to New Street from London is slightly cheaper anyway.


----------



## Monica (Aug 10, 2012)

Booked the tickets!!!! We'll arrive at New Street at 11.24


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Monica said:


> Booked the tickets!!!! We'll arrive at New Street at 11.24



Hurrah!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL - you'll be at the pub by 11.40 tops Monica.

We walked right past the bottom of Bennetts Hill last year - do you recall the open bit, with the Floozy in the jacuzzi, and the steps and the big video-type screen where Carol and her friend were watching themselves?  Well - it's about 100 yds or so before that!

I worked at No 10 Bennetts Hill for nearly 20 years, virtually opposite - Sun Buildings, the site of Burne-Jones birth, there's a blue plaque on the wall there to commemorate that fact.  (artist, Arts & Crafts movement, mate of Wm Morris .... stained glass windows in B'ham cathedral .... blah blah)


----------



## Garthion (Aug 11, 2012)

Just checked the train times from Tamworth, if I can catch the 14:04 train I can get to New Street for 14:24 (signals permitting) then just a short walk for me >_<  
Think I will have to cycle to/from work that morning but the train fare is not too bad at ?7.30 return. Just don't want to go in my work Uniform so...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Garthion said:


> Just checked the train times from Tamworth, if I can catch the 14:04 train I can get to New Street for 14:24 (signals permitting) then just a short walk for me >_<
> Think I will have to cycle to/from work that morning but the train fare is not too bad at ?7.30 return. Just don't want to go in my work Uniform so...



See you around 14:30 Dale!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2012)

T'other forum had a meet on 21st July at Kingsbury Water Park, should have come to that!

We always end with an evening meal, last 3 years we've been to a pub in Sutton.  There were about 18 of us this time and the waitress eventually said, she couldn't work us out as a group as we had accents from all over the place, so what was the connection?  We all laughed, someone said something about 'Well we met on-line ....' and then Patti's husband said 'That's it in fact, we're all with an on-line dating agency!'  

I'm not sure anyone actually corrected that, we were all laughing that much !


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

The bar staff were intrigued when we all turned up for the day in Oxford in January - there were about 30 of us! I wasn't as quick-thinking and told them the truth


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry, bad news for you all, its 99.9% certain that I shall be at the Birmingham meet.

John


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Sorry, bad news for you all, its 99.9% certain that I shall be at the Birmingham meet.
> 
> John



Oh no! 

Brilliant news John!


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Brilliant news John!





lol cheeky..


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone got any instructions on how to get to the new venue from New Street Station please.

Thinks!!!! I wonder if Paul is doing a circular tour of the country to pick us all up this year. 


John.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Anyone got any instructions on how to get to the new venue from New Street Station please.
> 
> Thinks!!!! I wonder if Paul is doing a circular tour of the country to pick us all up this year.
> 
> ...



What time do you arrive at the station John? Apparently it's quite close and I'm sure we could arrange to meet up at the station with a 'local guide'


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> What time do you arrive at the station John? Apparently it's quite close and I'm sure we could arrange to meet up at the station with a 'local guide'




My train arrives at Birmingham New Street at 10.45

John.


----------



## Monica (Aug 15, 2012)

trophywench said:


> LOL - you'll be at the pub by 11.40 tops Monica.
> 
> We walked right past the bottom of Bennetts Hill last year - do you recall the open bit, with the Floozy in the jacuzzi, and the steps and the big video-type screen where Carol and her friend were watching themselves?  Well - it's about 100 yds or so before that!
> 
> I worked at No 10 Bennetts Hill for nearly 20 years, virtually opposite - Sun Buildings, the site of Burne-Jones birth, there's a blue plaque on the wall there to commemorate that fact.  (artist, Arts & Crafts movement, mate of Wm Morris .... stained glass windows in B'ham cathedral .... blah blah)



Oh yes, I remember the floozy in the jacuzzi!!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

Directions from new street.

As you come up to the top of the station from the paltforms you come through these barriers.








Straight ahead you will see a set of escalators with a sign above that says "welcome to the pallasades"







Ride the escalatort to the top.
I think it's time to introduce my trusty assistant, the not so very tipsy jeanette.

At the top of the escalator turn left, just follow jeanettes instructions


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2012)

Now I'm completely confused


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

You will then see the shop footlocker a few yards ahead, where again you will follow my tipsy assistants instructions and turn left.





Footlocker being the corner store you are actually walking around it so an immediate right turn will be necessary.





you should see this view. with footlocker on your right hand side.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2012)

just brilliant - jeanette, you make a great model - you should ask for a raise


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

Walk into the daylight and you will see new street from the top of a ramp that has macdonalds and HSBC on your right. Go down the ramp and turn left.





You are heading past the phone box's going towards the wonky building.





You will then have a view up new street that looks like this.






about fifty yards up on your left you will see this tram.






The tram has NOTHING to do with the directions I just wanted a picture


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2012)

Im very impressed with the pictures and the directions, thank you


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyway when at the tram you are more than half way and your view up new street will look like this. You are heading to where the car is turning.






Yes my assistant was distracted, and yes it probably was the wine.

When you get to where the car turned you also go that way






A closer view with a proper hand signal from my tipsy assistant


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

You are then on Benetts hill and just a few yards away from the Briar rose. Where my trusty assistant is demonstrating the effects of alcahol.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha! Brilliant Paul and your lovely tipsy assistant!


----------



## robofski (Aug 15, 2012)

Best directions ever! LOL


----------



## ypauly (Aug 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Brilliant Paul and your lovely tipsy assistant!





robofski said:


> Best directions ever! LOL








 Thank you thank you and once again I thank you.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like Brum has some interesting architecture!  Though none (that I've seen) quite as bizarre as the Selfridges Building opposite Moor Street Station...


----------



## ukjohn (Aug 16, 2012)

My 99.9% status has now moved to 100%.
My train tickets arrived today all 6 of them all singles total ?28.10

One return ticket for same trip on same trains total ?48.00


Took me about an hour online to work out the fares at different stations, but well worth it for a saving of almost ?20.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> My 99.9% status has now moved to 100%.
> My train tickets arrived today all 6 of them all singles total ?28.10
> 
> One return ticket for same trip on same trains total ?48.00
> ...



Hurrah! It really shouldn't be so involved trying to get the best price - it's tantamount to fraud in my book as you're supposed to be offered the cheapest option. I posted recently how I had managed to get tickets to Yorkshire for less than ?50, when the website would have charged ?175 for a straight return


----------



## Jill (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, lovely pics of my home town.  And I love the Selfridges shop.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2012)

Jill said:


> Oh, lovely pics of my home town.  And I love the Selfridges shop.



Will you be coming along Jill?


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2012)

Live in Gloucestershire now and work at the Glos. Archives on Saturday mornings so might be a bit of a rush to get there.  My husband would need to come also as he's the driver in the family.  Then I would need to overcome my shyness..........


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry folks... I'm visiting friends in Aberdeen that weekend. Don't think I'd manage to get tipsy with yourselves in the afternoon, and make it to Aberdeen in time for dinner & getting tipsy with my mate... Hoping I can make a London one sometime soon, and might make a weekend of it & do some sightseeing as I've never yet been!

Hope you all have fun anyway


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Sorry folks... I'm visiting friends in Aberdeen that weekend. Don't think I'd manage to get tipsy with yourselves in the afternoon, and make it to Aberdeen in time for dinner & getting tipsy with my mate... Hoping I can make a London one sometime soon, and might make a weekend of it & do some sightseeing as I've never yet been!
> 
> Hope you all have fun anyway



Thanks Emma, I think a journey like that might be a bit of a push without a private jet and police escort between airports and venues  

Only a month to go, anyone else planning on coming please do and let me know


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that our holiday to Brighton has been cancelled we will definitely be there!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2012)

Flutterby said:


> Now that our holiday to Brighton has been cancelled we will definitely be there!



Ah, very sorry to hear about your holiday Karen but glad to hear you'll be coming to the meet. Did Mr Sparkles put his foot down?


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Mr Sparkles was at work behind the scenes convincing the holiday company to write out and say it's cancelled - he must have had a paw in it I reckon, he has been very happy since!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2012)

Flutterby said:


> I think Mr Sparkles was at work behind the scenes convincing the holiday company to write out and say it's cancelled - he must have had a paw in it I reckon, he has been very happy since!!



He's not as daft as he looks...er...he's a canny cat!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 27, 2012)

Tickets booked, travelling on the 09:45 which gets to New Street about noon. 

?12 per head, half what it would have cost to book at the station.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 29, 2012)

Wills has asked me this evening who else is coming. 

Pity Di won't be there, hope to meet up with others.  Probably be using my Asus Nexus 7 to navigate from train to pub (the thing's got to be good for something, after all; my advice to anyone thinking of getting a tablet PC, buy a netbook instead, they're slightly bigger and heavier but much better value)...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll assemble a list tomorrow Robert


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 1, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Wills has asked me this evening who else is coming.
> 
> Pity Di won't be there, hope to meet up with others.  Probably be using my Asus Nexus 7 to navigate from train to pub (the thing's got to be good for something, after all; my advice to anyone thinking of getting a tablet PC, buy a netbook instead, they're slightly bigger and heavier but much better value)...



Sorry I'll miss you Robert, had booked my hols around wedding anniversary. I'm going to the Manchester one.... so hopefully catch you again soon x


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was going to be brave enough to chance a solo trip to Brum but have a very close friend getting married on 22nd so I'm afraid I won't be free to come.  Maybe London later in the year ...... Now that truly is scary!!!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I was going to be brave enough to chance a solo trip to Brum but have a very close friend getting married on 22nd so I'm afraid I won't be free to come.  Maybe London later in the year ...... Now that truly is scary!!!



Just down a J?gerbomb or six, you'll soon forget your nerves.  Only trouble is (from what I've heard; I've yet to try one), after several you might also forget your name, and your way home.


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 6, 2012)

Not long now, just 2 weeks from this Saturday. Do we have a list of who is going.

John.


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 9, 2012)

Doesn't appear to be much interest in this thread seeing the meet is getting close now. I assume it is still on 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Doesn't appear to be much interest in this thread seeing the meet is getting close now. I assume it is still on
> 
> John.



Sorry John, have been extremely busy just lately - I will try and get the attendee list sorted today sometime  I think we have a sizeable group coming so you won't be on your own!


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 9, 2012)

i was gonna come during the day but i have been given my hours for that day and i'm working 11-7 so kill me now


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> i was gonna come during the day but i have been given my hours for that day and i'm working 11-7 so kill me now



Ack! Sorry Estella, would have been brilliant to meet you, but it seems your work picked the perfect hours to make it impossible - perhaps we'll all pop in to buy something!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, I have updated the first post in the thread with the list of attendees 

If anyone else is thinking about it, but is a bit worried about meeting people off t'internet, please take the plunge and come along - I can guarantee that you will enjoy the day, and if you find it's not for you then you don't have to stay long


----------



## Monica (Sep 11, 2012)

Carol made arrangements to meet a friend she met at FFL (Friends For Life) in Windsor last year.
She is coming up from near Windsor with her mum. I don't know if they'll have lunch with us. I haven't met mum before, but I have met the girl.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2012)

The more the merrier xx


----------



## grainger (Sep 11, 2012)

I would like to try to make it if that's ok?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2012)

yey, be good to meet with you x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2012)

grainger said:


> I would like to try to make it if that's ok?



Of course! I would love to meet you!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2012)

Monica said:


> Carol made arrangements to meet a friend she met at FFL (Friends For Life) in Windsor last year.
> She is coming up from near Windsor with her mum. I don't know if they'll have lunch with us. I haven't met mum before, but I have met the girl.



Top banana (as they say! ) Or is that just me?


----------



## Monica (Sep 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Top banana (as they say! ) Or is that just me?



LOL that's just you!

Isn't it typical, I post on here that her friend and mum were coming and 2 hours later Carol tells me that they are not!!! Oh well.....


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 13, 2012)

just to let you know, i now know why i'm in so long, its cause Next are having a mid-season sale


----------



## Monica (Sep 13, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> just to let you know, i now know why i'm in so long, its cause Next are having a mid-season sale



Carol and I will have to pop in then. Where is NEXT? is it in the Bullring? or in town?


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 13, 2012)

there is one in the bullring!


----------



## grainger (Sep 13, 2012)

Probably a daft question - but how will I know who people are and I'm not good with walking up to a group of strangers... how does it normally work?!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2012)

check out my profile picture - i'll be there from 11ish - I will look out for you xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2012)

grainger said:


> Probably a daft question - but how will I know who people are and I'm not good with walking up to a group of strangers... how does it normally work?!



If you like I can send you my mobile number so you can call me if you're not sure who we are  Don't worry, everyone is really friendly and you'll feel as though you know us all within a second or two!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2012)

Well last year a gang of us all met by WH Smith just through the ticket barrier at New St Station as we were all getting trains which got in about 11am as it was a much longer (but very pleasant) walk to the pub (ie a different one)

Are you coming on the train?  Even if no-one else is on the train I'd be happy to meet anyone at New St (or anywhere really in the city centre) and conduct em to the pub.  I ought to know exactly where it is as I used to work smack opposite for approx 20 years LOL  However in them days it was a building society - probably the Abbey National - but nearly every flipping building in Bennetts Hill was a bank, a building soc or an insurance company!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2012)

PS All being well I am coming Northie!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> PS All being well I am coming Northie!



Hurrah!  I arrive very early (9:30), as does Hazel, so I will be meeting her and then we will probably go straight on to the pub rather than waiting around unless there are others coming in around that time in which case I would be perfectly happy to meet up at WH Smiths (the side after you have been through the ticket barrier, just to save confusion! )


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2012)

Estellaa said:


> there is one in the bullring!



I meant which one are you working in Estellaa


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2012)

Grainger, just look at my profile photo. I haven't changed much 

Carol and I will be arriving at the New Street station at 11.30


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2012)

trophywench said:


> PS All being well I am coming Northie!



YAY!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 14, 2012)

PS to whoever it was that was bit OOer - I met some of 'this lot' last year when I decided to turn up.  As expected only one or two of thenm had two (or more) heads LOL

No - seriously - all perfectly lovely people and v easy to talk to.

Note to self, must remember to wear nicer knickers this time!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 14, 2012)

Monica said:


> Grainger, just look at my profile photo. I haven't changed much



Last year's Birmingham meet was my first meet anywhere, and I recognised you instantly, even without Alan's introduction. 

My own avatar was taken in March this year, shortly after a particularly vicious buzz cut, so the only change in me is that I don't have quite such a skin'ead appearance.


----------



## Garthion (Sep 14, 2012)

I will have a London 2012 t-shirt on. Under a grey hooded top maybe even an umbrella, multi coloured as in the 1960's TV show "the Prisoner". 
I am sure that at least 1 of you will notice hme and introduce yourselves to me.


----------



## Monica (Sep 14, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> Last year's Birmingham meet was my first meet anywhere, and I recognised you instantly, even without Alan's introduction.
> 
> My own avatar was taken in March this year, shortly after a particularly vicious buzz cut, so the only change in me is that I don't have quite such a skin'ead appearance.



We didn't have the chance to talk much though. I hope we can change that this year.

yeah, that skin'ead was a bit drastic, but going from long to short always is.... I found that myself when going from long to short. When washing my hair for the first time after a cut, I always wonder where my hair's gone


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 14, 2012)

As people are talking about meeting really early, I am now debating popping up just for a while.  I have a wedding reception to go to early evening so would need to leave at before 3pm.  I would love to meet more of you though.   I have only been to Birmingham a couple of times before though and have absolutely no sense of direction.  I have the choice of trains coming into Snow Hill or Moor Street.  Is this anywhere near where I would need to get to?  Seriously, I am absolutely hopeless at reading maps etc (take after my mother there!!) so I really hope it's straighforward.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> As people are talking about meeting really early, I am now debating popping up just for a while.  I have a wedding reception to go to early evening so would need to leave at before 3pm.  I would love to meet more of you though.   I have only been to Birmingham a couple of times before though and have absolutely no sense of direction.  I have the choice of trains coming into Snow Hill or Moor Street.  Is this anywhere near where I would need to get to?  Seriously, I am absolutely hopeless at reading maps etc (take after my mother there!!) so I really hope it's straighforward.
> 
> Thanks
> Tina



That would be terrific Tina! I'm not a local so can't really help with directions, but perhaps ypauly and his lovely assistant could help?  I think most people come into New Street station, perhaps there is a shuttle bus between stations? What time would you be arriving? I will make sure someone is able to meet you so you don't get lost!


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 14, 2012)

I could do either 9.07 or 10.09, both arriving into Snow Hill.  Not definite yet, it's meeting you lot or seeing my friend leave her house for her wedding - difficult choice.  I really would like to meet more of you though, and I appreciate many are coming quite some distance from up north and they may not be as likely to make it to London.  I am hopeless at making decisions!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I could do either 9.07 or 10.09, both arriving into Snow Hill.  Not definite yet, it's meeting you lot or seeing my friend leave her house for her wedding - difficult choice.  I really would like to meet more of you though, and I appreciate many are coming quite some distance from up north and they may not be as likely to make it to London.  I am hopeless at making decisions!



Well, according to Google, Snow Hill is only a few minutes walk from the Briar Rose, so I could nip up and meet you no problems  I understand your dilemma though - how much would your friend miss you if you weren't there?


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have just had a look on the google map link from the pub website and it does actually look easy enough - in theory anyway.  I will sleep on it a couple of days and make a decision early next week.  Thanks for the offer Alan, I will let you know what I decide.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Garthion said:


> I will have a London 2012 t-shirt on. Under a grey hooded top maybe even an umbrella, multi coloured as in the 1960's TV show "the Prisoner".
> I am sure that at least 1 of you will notice hme and introduce yourselves to me.



I will watch out for you Dale


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2012)

Tina I'd be quite happy to come to Snow Hill and meet you! - if anything it's even nearer to the pub than New Street because if you have looked at the map, you'll see the Cathedral is between the Stn and the pub.  Well - you can walk across the churchyard diagonally more or less and cut out a couple of hundred yards!  And then cut through Waterloo St to the middle of Bennett's Hill, the pub is then on your left down the hill about 1 or 2 buildings from the corner.

Just let me know by Friday night what time your train gets in - and from whence it is coming so I can check the boards for its arrival (or ask) and PM me your mobile phone no, which I will reciprocate with on Friday some time before evening so I'm sure you have it and we can arrange where we'll meet and what we should be wearing etc.

OTOH I can perfectly understand your wanting to see your friend and of course she might be expecting you to be at her house and be disappointed if you aren't there?  There WILL be more meetings but (hopefully LOL) - her wedding is a one-off.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 15, 2012)

September 22 is also Hobbit Day.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> September 22 is also Hobbit Day.



Not sure you could pass yourself off as a Hobbit Robert


----------



## cazscot (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry everyone won't be able to make it this year managed to do something with my neck so on strong muscle relaxants and painkillers so can't drive. Hope everyone has a good time. Going to try and get to the Manchester meet.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Sorry everyone won't be able to make it this year managed to do something with my neck so on strong muscle relaxants and painkillers so can't drive. Hope everyone has a good time. Going to try and get to the Manchester meet.



Ah, sorry to hear this Carol  I hope that you are feeling much better very soon, take care


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 16, 2012)

Is anybody meeting up at New Street Station, willing to take a steady walk to the pub with an old man   My train arrives at about 11 am. If it's not to far to walk, I will attempt it,otherwise you can come in the taxi with me.

John.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 16, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Is anybody meeting up at New Street Station, willing to take a steady walk to the pub with an old man   My train arrives at about 11 am. If it's not to far to walk, I will attempt it,otherwise you can come in the taxi with me.
> 
> John.



John you wont need a taxi but I will gladly meet you at 11 mate. It is only a couple hundred yards tops.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ah, sorry to hear this Carol  I hope that you are feeling much better very soon, take care



Thanks Alan


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2012)

Don't forget the last bit is UP hill Paul.  It isn't the north face of the Eiger John, and it isn't far - 70 yards-ish Paul? (220 feet from the corner with New St according to Google maps) but as it's the last bit, just thinking you might have had enough by then depending on how good your legs aren't, IYSWIM.  

The rest of it is flat or gently downhill so that should be OK hopefully.

Total from the bottom of the ramp being 0.22 of a mile so if we say a total of a quarter of a mile from the ticket barrier that won't be far out.


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Paul, would be good if you can, but keep in mind based on what Trophy has said, I shall probably have to stop about twice for pain in my hips to ease.

John.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry I won't be there.  Due to what has happened to me at work, although I'm trying to be positive, I'm not very good company at the moment.  I hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Sorry I won't be there.  Due to what has happened to me at work, although I'm trying to be positive, I'm not very good company at the moment.  I hope you all have a wonderful time.



Perfectly understandable Amanda, I hope that things start to look much brighter for you very soon as I know how much your career meant to you. We will raise a glass to you and hope to see you at a future meet


----------



## AJLang (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you Alan for understanding


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Amanda I haven't been on here for ages - not properly - and I'm now going to try and find your thread to read what has happened.  I am so sorry that you won't be at the meet up, would have been lovely to see you again and maybe have time to chat this time.  Sorry you have had yet more to deal with.  Am now off to find your thread.xx


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 17, 2012)

Right.  I have had a chat with my friend, and I have made the decision with her blessing to come to Birmingham.  I shall come early and leave by 3 to get back for the evening do.  Sounds like a posh buffet so I have to go don't I?!

Trophywench has very kindly offered to meet me at Snow Hill so I will be in touch in a day or two when tickets booked.  See you all Saturday.

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Right.  I have had a chat with my friend, and I have made the decision with her blessing to come to Birmingham.  I shall come early and leave by 3 to get back for the evening do.  Sounds like a posh buffet so I have to go don't I?!
> 
> Trophywench has very kindly offered to meet me at Snow Hill so I will be in touch in a day or two when tickets booked.  See you all Saturday.
> 
> Tina



Excellent news Tina, see you there!


----------



## Monica (Sep 17, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Sorry I won't be there.  Due to what has happened to me at work, although I'm trying to be positive, I'm not very good company at the moment.  I hope you all have a wonderful time.



Sorry you don't feel up to meeting us lot. But I hope Susie will be able to get your spirits up again xx


Tina63 said:


> Right.  I have had a chat with my friend, and I have made the decision with her blessing to come to Birmingham.  I shall come early and leave by 3 to get back for the evening do.  Sounds like a posh buffet so I have to go don't I?!
> 
> Trophywench has very kindly offered to meet me at Snow Hill so I will be in touch in a day or two when tickets booked.  See you all Saturday.
> 
> Tina



Looking forward to meeting you. But be warned, don't ask Carol too many questions......


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 17, 2012)

Monica said:


> Looking forward to meeting you. But be warned, don't ask Carol too many questions......



Oh dear - tetchy teenager is she? Don't worry.  I will be on my best behaviour! Very much looking forward to meeting you too.  It will be nice to get to know more people in the flesh.  See you Saturday.

Tina


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 17, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> It will be nice to get to know more people in the flesh.  See you Saturday.
> 
> Tina




No one told me that dressing was optional  Sorry Tina you cant see my flesh, I shall be dressing

John.


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 18, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> No one told me that dressing was optional  Sorry Tina you cant see my flesh, I shall be dressing
> 
> John.



Spoilsport


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 18, 2012)

BBC News video feature on Brum (1:57).


----------



## ypauly (Sep 18, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> BBC News video feature on Brum (1:57).



I can do a brummie accent better than the last bloke in that vid lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I can do a brummie accent better than the last bloke in that vid lol



You most certainly can!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah cor.  Burra con confairm as yo con.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Ah cor.  Burra con confairm as yo con.



(copies to Google translate)


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 19, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> BBC News video feature on Brum (1:57).



I'll be there! Hope I don't get lost on the way to Birmingham though

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> I'll be there! Hope I don't get lost on the way to Birmingham though
> 
> Richard



Excellent, I'll look forward to seeing you again Richard!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope you all have a lovely time.  Presume pics will be posted?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2012)

yey Richard - great news


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Pattidevans said:


> Hope you all have a lovely time.  Presume pics will be posted?



I should imagine so!  Nothing you'd want to publish in a French magazine though


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2012)

If it is not too cold, topless men?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2012)

Hazel said:


> If it is not too cold, topless men?



Oh, go on then!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 19, 2012)

Calling the newspapers now


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tickets now booked.  Strangely, it was ?3 cheaper today than yesterday.  Glad I forgot to do it yesterday now!  Of course it would have been cheaper still had I booked it a month or two ago!  See you all Saturday.

Tina


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hazel said:


> yey Richard - great news





Northerner said:


> Excellent, I'll look forward to seeing you again Richard!



Thanks. Looking forward to seeing you all again - and meeting others for the first time!

Better get ready to go topless then

Richard


----------



## grainger (Sep 20, 2012)

* next time*

Hey all...

Really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it on Sat afterall.

Hope you all have a great day and maybe I can go to the next one in London (fingers crossed!)

H x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

grainger said:


> Hey all...
> 
> Really sorry but I'm not going to be able to make it on Sat afterall.
> 
> ...



Aw, that's a shame  Hope you have a good Saturday and hope to see you in London


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2012)

If anyone wants my mobile number, please send me a PM


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 21, 2012)

Am interested to know what the newspapers said when you called them Hazel?!!  Something akin to "not them diabetic lot again!!"


----------



## Mark T (Sep 21, 2012)

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Hope you all have a great day tomorrow



Cheers Mark  

If anyone has any questions about tomorrow, please let me know!


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2012)

Have a good time all

Place will be well looked after Alan ok


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have a good time all
> 
> Place will be well looked after Alan ok



Not planning another of those parties then Steff?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure if I've left this too late but I will be going and arriving around 12pm I hope I can find the pub!


----------



## FM001 (Sep 22, 2012)

You all have a nice day.


----------



## grainger (Sep 22, 2012)

Hope you all have a great day. Sorry I can't be there  xx


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 22, 2012)

hope you have a good time, and think of me working the evil next sale! x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 22, 2012)

It's was lovely seeing everyone. I had a great time. Thank you Northener for walking me to the train station


----------



## robofski (Sep 22, 2012)

Great to put some faces to some names today, and I managed to find the car park, bonus


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like you all had a fab time


----------



## Garthion (Sep 22, 2012)

Was a good afternoon for me. Maybe next year I will be able to get the day off of work and be there longer. Still, was nice meeting those people who I did meey.

Thank you Alan for organising a great day.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks to everyone there for your company!

We had a long table again and the pub was very busy which makes it a bit difficult to mingle as easily as you might.  So apologies to anyone I didn't  talk to !

And esp thank you to Ypauly's nurse, who gave a swift - and very accurate as proven by my meter later -  assessment of the carbs in my lunch. I'm not in the habit of eating wraps but just fancied Chicken Caesar so ordered that - then when it came I realised I hadn't a clue.  Spot on Jeanette! - I'd love to say we have a spare bedroom if you ever get sick of him, but sadly that's a fib.  (One bedroom detached ground floor flat - aka bungalow!)

I punished myself on the way to the station by doing a detour via Rackham's shoe dep't.  I was good though, I only looked and drooled.  Just like I did with Rex Johnson's window earler  .... nice little ladies Omega, pre-owned, snip at ?2,750 .....

TG I don't work in town any more, used to spend a fortune in shoe shops!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, had a great time, lovely to see everyone again. Hope everyone gets/got home safely


----------



## fencesitter (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like a good meet! Sorry I missed it


----------



## Monica (Sep 22, 2012)

Carol and I got home about half an hour ago.
We had a good time too. But maybe we shouldn't have left quite so early. I spent a fortune on clothes  
It was lovely catching up with everyone. I'm glad you came Amanda


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like a great day had by all....gret piccys to karen


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2012)

Grr! Left my specs in the pub!  Ah well, I need new ones anyway! Having to read the forum on 200% zoom currently though!


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry, a bit late replying, busy day all in all yesterday.  Yes, lovely meeting more of you.  A big thank you to Trophywench for coming out of her way to meet me.  No sense of direction, so very grateful for the chaperone!

Is it worth popping to a chemist Alan and buying some over the counter cheapie reading glasses to tide you over for a few days?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> Sorry, a bit late replying, busy day all in all yesterday.  Yes, lovely meeting more of you.  A big thank you to Trophywench for coming out of her way to meet me.  No sense of direction, so very grateful for the chaperone!
> 
> Is it worth popping to a chemist Alan and buying some over the counter cheapie reading glasses to tide you over for a few days?



Yes, that's what I'll do Tina - hadn't realised until now how much I need them - I keep reaching for them!


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry I'm a bit late reporting in. I had a nightmare journey home, my train from Birmingham was 43 minutes late, which meant I missed my connection at Cheltenham, was advised by staff at cheltenham to catch next train into Bristol,if I had known that I could have stayed on the train I was on, anyway train from Bristol to my destination was at 10.25 pm but was 20 minutes late. I got home at 11.15 pm.  But it was worth every minute just to have the lovely Monica come sit with me and chat  and not forgetting all the others who were good company, nice to meet some new faces. As always it was an enjoyable day. Thanks to the guys that kept me company to the station and looked after me.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had such a difficult journey home John, and a shame the staff on the train from Brum couldn't have recommended staying on the train to Bristol. Glad to hear you made it home without having to sleep in the station! Great to see you again - hope you wil be able to make Oxford in January!


----------



## Monica (Sep 23, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Sorry I'm a bit late reporting in. I had a nightmare journey home, my train from Birmingham was 43 minutes late, which meant I missed my connection at Cheltenham, was advised by staff at cheltenham to catch next train into Bristol,if I had known that I could have stayed on the train I was on, anyway train from Bristol to my destination was at 10.25 pm but was 20 minutes late. I got home at 11.15 pm.  But it was worth every minute just to have the lovely Monica come sit with me and chat  and not forgetting all the others who were good company, nice to meet some new faces. As always it was an enjoyable day. Thanks to the guys that kept me company to the station and looked after me.
> 
> John.



Oh no, John. Your predictions came true!!!
Thank you for calling me lovely (blush, blush)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2012)

Sorry I had to rush off and didn't say goodbye properly to Richard and Dale.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Grr! Left my specs in the pub!  Ah well, I need new ones anyway! Having to read the forum on 200% zoom currently though!



Sorry to hear about your glasses.  I've got in the habit of keeping mine on my head so that I don't lose them....lapart from when I can'find them because I've forgotten that they're on my head


----------



## Hazel (Sep 23, 2012)

Abject apologies for not signing in ealier .

Good journies home - back home for just before 9, in bed bed by 10, and not long up, slept for 26 hours straight through.

Trying now to gee myself into getiing ready to go out.

Karen, loving that phto of the 2 of us - could your husband send it to my mobile, I will PM you the number.

Great day - love seeing everyone


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 23, 2012)

Aww it was great seeing everyone again I had a fab day.  Sorry about your glasses Northy - could you ring and ask if they've found them and if so I will go and get them for you another day and put them in the post?  I wouldn't mind at all if it's going to help.  Sorry about your journey home John - sounds awful.  Hazel I will sort out a photo and pop in the post to you.  It was taken on my camera not on mobile - in fact Paul doesn't have a camera or the internet or anything on his mobile lol - he says it's a waste of money - all he needs is a phone - and he goes round bragging about how cheap it was!!  Leave it with me but if I forget remind me, I won't mind.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 23, 2012)

I can always pop in to collect your glasses alan if they have been handed in.


Late sign in from me too as yesterday was very busy. I rushed off for the last bowling game of the season onto a green I have never played before and without any practice in the hardest number 12 position, you can all guess what happened. I lost 21-6 worst result of the season lol.

Still there is always next year.


It was great seeing all you fantastice people all again


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Karen and Paul, thanks for the offer re:the glasses, but it's not necessary - they were a cheap pair I've had 6 years and weren't really good enough for me any more so will just get some new ones 

Glad to hear you didn't end up in Aberdeen Hazel


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok Northy, probably about time you replaced them!!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry about not posting before -- as the last lot of meet attendees know, I was absolutely shattered even before the meet ended, and hence have spent most of Sunday asleep. 

Myself and Wills arrived at Euston nearly 10 minutes late, so we missed our train and had to buy a pair of cheap day singles for ?20.90 each.  We were about equally culpable in that, but on the way back we couldn't depart when I wanted to because Wills had disappeared somewhere, despite not having a watch on him (and not bothering to ask somebody what time it was); we were thus running ten minutes behind schedule, despite which Wills insisted on pausing for another fag on the way, and then going into a shop to buy food and drinks for the journey home.  Because of that, and because I was unfamiliar with the layout of Birmingham New Street Station (which wasn't helped by at the same time having to fend off Wills' usual barrage of inane/idiotic questions), we finally arrived on the platform just in time to see our train depart without us. (The renovation of that station is badly needed -- it has just one lift to/from the concourse, which is sited in such a way as to be virtually impossible to find by someone hurrying to meet their train.) I didn't want another massive expenditure, so we just boarded the next London Euston train and hoped that it would be all right; fortunately there was no ticket inspection, I don't know what would have happened if there was.

I'm still rather annoyed with William, who wasn't accepting that our missing our return train was entirely his fault (due to his selfishness in putting his smoking habit, and his desire for food and drink (after the amount he downed in the pub, surely he could have held on for the two hours until we got back to London?), above our great need for punctuality to avoid another expense like the one we incurred in the morning).  I think it's about time he realised that however much he dislikes e-cigs (he seems to have tried the one brand that doesn't suit him, and allowed that experience to dissuade him from trying other brands), it's as nothing compared to how much non-smokers hate his foul habit, whether suffering from it directly or through needless delays such as this.

Still, at least this time I managed to find my way to the pub without much difficulty, thanks to the directions posted by Paul and Jeanette; which is a good thing, because Google Maps on my Nexus 7 failed me the one time I really needed it.  And I know next time that "cheap" train ticket deals are a waste of money if the passengers include someone like Wills, who has no sense of punctuality (or of much else, come to that); it's cheaper in that case to get ordinary any-train tickets. (If he hasn't got himself an e-cig by the next out-of-London meet, I think I'll go alone.) And I had a good time, though I still haven't got to try a J?gerbomb; like most Wetherspoons (probably excepting only the busiest ones, like the Shakespeare Tavern in Holborn), at the Briar Rose J?gerbombs can only be ordered in pairs (because the recipe involves half a can of Monster energy drink).


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2012)

Ack! Sorry to hear you missed your train back and had an xtra expense Robert  Hope you are fully revived now! I moved your pictures into the pictures thread, thank you for posting them


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2012)

Flutterby said:


> Ok Northy, probably about time you replaced them!!



Have just picked a pair up at the Age charity shop for ?2.29! Makes such a difference!


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Have just picked a pair up at the Age charity shop for ?2.29! Makes such a difference!



Should have gone to Poundland.


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great to meet everyone at the Birmingham Meet on Saturday. Another successful event (thanks Alan). Had a good day, and got back okay.

Richard


----------

